# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  المنتخب الجزائرى  للمحليين يصل إلى الخرطوم

## امير الشامى

*وصل المنتخب الوطني الجزائري لكرة القدم للمحليين صباح يوم الثلاثاء، إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم للمشاركة في منافسات الطبعة الثانية من بطولة افريقيا للامم الخاصة باللاعبين المحليين 




المقررة في الفترة الممتدة من (4 الى 25 فيفري الجاري)، حسبما افادت به الاتحادية الجزائرية لكرة القدم.
واستقبلت البعثة الجزائرية عند وصولها لمطار الخرطوم من قبل سفير الجزائر بالسودان السيد أحمد وسار و رئيس الاتحادية الجزائرية لكرة القدم السيد محمد راوراوة و عددا من أن اعضاء الاتحادية السودانية لكرة القدم، حسبما أوضحته (الفاف) بموقعها بشبكة الانترنات.



وستجري التشكيلة الوطنية حصتها التدريبية الاولى بالسودان مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بالخرطوم تحسبا للمواجهة الاولى لها في المنافسة ضد منتخب اوغندا المقررة ليوم 5 فيفري المقبل وهي الحصة التي التي سيركز فيها الطاقم الفني على عملية الاسترجاع بعد السفرية الشاقة التي قام بها الفريق من الجزائر الى اسطمبول ثم الخرطوم.




وتحسبا لهذه المقابلة بمج الطاقم الفني حصة تدريبية واحدة في كل يوم. ومعلوم ان المنتخب الوطني للمحليين يلعب في المجموعة الاولى رفقة منتخبات السودان و اوغندا و الغابون
                        	*

----------

